#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜猜...(其實我不知道他是不是動物耶)

## 夜落白櫻

嘛~以下含有hint，請自行反白
【名字跟食物有關，他所屬的動畫裡面，男主是眼鏡控】

----------


## 喵太郎

境界的彼方裡的烤番薯www
是美月飼養的妖夢OWO

----------


## 夜落白櫻

喵太好厲害030//
居然一下就猜到了030~(是你提示給太明好不好)

----------

